# Just curious...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

How many of you have logged in to find that you're the only one here? It's weird...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I think somethings wrong with the website..... I've been logged on and active for the last several hours. And yes, I assume you're still logged on yet I don't see you either Otaku.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I went away for a bit and just came back. Odd that I didn't see you (or anyone else) here, though. Is there a feature that lets you be here without your username popping up?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't think so... and even if there was a feature like that I doubt that everyone en-mass decided to use it at the same time... LOL...

Just found out that Roxy isn't feeling well... GET BETTER ROXY!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

:ninja:magic 
Come here late enough & only 'guests' are online.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I beleive it's becuase Halloween is over. New post are a quarter of what they were a month ago. We are just in a slow down


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

There used to be a feature where you could sign on as hidden, I never used it, and don't know if it's still active or not. Often the "guests" are bots from the various search engines.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Stagehand is right, winter is the down time for a lot of us that are just taking a break. I have been here in the early hours of the day and been the only one here except for a guest or spider bot. I think the "invisible" option is still there. 
This time of the year I just take notes on the photos and vids posted and do a little research on props I would like to try for next season. My shop is way to cold to do any meaningful work. Paint as to be brought in to the house and GS foam.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The invisible option is still there. Go to the User CP then to edit options. I think you need a certain number of posts to use it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Vlad said:


> There used to be a feature where you could sign on as hidden, I never used it, and don't know if it's still active or not. Often the "guests" are bots from the various search engines.


....and then one day Skynet became self aware.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Greg just needs a hug! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...good one!


dave the dead said:


> ....and then one day Skynet became self aware.....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

1:45 AM , I am the only one here.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> 1:45 AM , I am the only one here.


So you must be the one who keeps knocking over my tombstones!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

dave the dead said:


> So you must be the one who keeps knocking over my tombstones!


I was just looking for skeletons Dave, sorry. If you would leave a light on it would help alot.


----------

